# Railroad Artwork For sale!



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

about 5 people contacted me and told me i should start selling them to make money for my live steam, so i will. i have originals and reprints and over 40 to choose from (but i am doing more and more all the time). they are 8.5x 11. still need to figure out price.
nate.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate
I sent you a response. Let me know if you got my private message. If not contact me via
cebednarikatgmaildotcom


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i think i have a price. they will be sold for $10 which is slightly less than they were valued at, but i am very negotiable. if you order more than 1, i will give you a discount too. i will ship to lower 48, and maybe canada, but not sure yet. will post some today. you can send me a PM if interested, or you can send me an e-mail at 
[email protected] but it is best for me to use Pm's

shipping isnt included in price but it shouldnt cost much. like i said i am very negotiable. for $5 extra they can be colorized. if you want an original, let me know. i will tell you if i still have it and how much i want for it.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

here they are. sorry for so many pictures.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you will have to scroll to the right to see all 42 of them. i should mention that i will sell digital copies to people outside of the us and canada.

thank you.

nate H.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Hrrmm.. maybe i put price too high..


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The world of art is a difficult business. To become established take time, connections and marketing. Your start on MLS is the first lesson: what do your potential customers want? Maybe more than sketches? Could be more detail, painting vs drawing, more buildings....keep trying. The old saying about art and artists: "starving artists." Just remember, the skill only comes after 10,000 hours of effort to master the subject(s)!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Those are really nice Nate, and you have a good eye for detail. Like Charles said, art is difficult, however, you may want to take your work to the local train and hobby shows, maybe colorize a couple, to give prospective buyers an option, and so they can see what you see. I don't think your price is out of the ballpark, but you may want to adjust for colorized or black and white versions.

Your pics are 8.5 x 11, Michael's and Hobby Lobby sell inexpensive picture frames in that size for $2 or $3 each. Generally when I buy a picture, if it's pre-mounted to a piece of cardboard or in a frame, I'm more inclined to buy it because I can bring it home and display it right away.

Just my .02


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

The price is fine for one-off a set. But I'd like to offer it in a restaurant project for kids crayon coloring at the table. I'm looking for a large volume of printed paper place mats. The kids take them home after coloring if they want. Any bulk pricing ideas or royalty payments could work. Typically we order 1,000 paper mats. Again, in no way do I want to diminish the fine artwork by letting toddlers get at it, but maybe one or two designs available for this purpose would work fine.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nate,

Very interested. Tried to send you a couple of PMs in response to your PM. Don't think it went through. Can you please check your profile if it allows others to reach you via PM.

Best.
Vic


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i got both of them and i repsonded


----------

